
Zero to startup in 10 weeks: 2 weeks in - davnicwil
https://davnicwil.com/zero-to-startup-in-ten-weeks/#day-14
======
davnicwil
Hi HN - OP here - this is an experiment I'm doing where I'm trying to go from
nothing but an idea to a product with paying customers in 10 weeks, following
along the YC Startup School program, and blogging the whole process.

I'm 2 weeks in and have written daily updates each day. Hope this might be
entertaining & useful for fellow hackers and bootstrappers in the community!

------
streetcat1
I see.

So I agree, but the value delivered should be measured by the amount of money
that the user is willing to pay you. If the user does not pay, than , to me,
it say that the value is 0.

I fail to see how an Junk MVP will do that. I wonder if as part of you blog
journey, you can ask for money from your first users and log their response.

~~~
davnicwil
Thanks for calling that out. I agree with you. One of the hardest things I
find about doing things like this is trying to stay on the uncomfortable but
correct path. It's too easy to do the easy and wrong thing - giving something
away for free is easy and has zero risk of rejection and actually finding out
it's useless or not what people want. I'll do what you suggest and actually
aim to sell even the MVP.

------
streetcat1
Thanks for the writing.

So, doesn't the MVP need to be sellable?

What kind of feedback are you are expecting to get from a "junk" MVP?

~~~
davnicwil
My takeaway from what Michael Seibel is saying is that your MVP should just
deliver something of value to _someone_. If it covers more than one usecase,
or is polished in any way over and above what's fundamental to delivering that
thing of value, then you waited longer than necessary to get it out there and
get feedback.

I think whether or not it's sellable depends on the specifics of that narrow
first thing it does. In the case of Box CI I certainly don't see it as
necessary. There's plenty of value in just shipping something that's free to
use, to see if it's useful for people.

